# Best yielding Autoflower strain?



## newyorker (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey guys..my next order i would like to order some autoflower seeds. they seem great for a new grower like myself. i just wanted to know about some strains. i want to know how the high is? how big was the yield? how was the taste? and your overall oppinion on the end product...does it compare to other great strains? please list the name of the strain and were you ordered it from..thanks fellas i read allot on autoflower seeds just wanted some more personall grow opinions.


----------



## cammelspit (Oct 15, 2009)

newyorker said:


> Hey guys..my next order i would like to order some autoflower seeds. they seem great for a new grower like myself. i just wanted to know about some strains. i want to know how the high is? how big was the yield? how was the taste? and your overall oppinion on the end product...does it compare to other great strains? please list the name of the strain and were you ordered it from..thanks fellas i read allot on autoflower seeds just wanted some more personall grow opinions.


Ah, the auto flowers... They are very inconsistent in yield but if you breed for a few gens you can really increase the yield. The biggest thing is the no need for a strict lighting schedule so a first time grower might benefit from these little ladies. The AK autos and the Hindu Kush autos seem to still be the better producers of the autos that I've seen/tried. The high is good though "MAY" be slightly lower then the full strains seeing as they do have Cannabis Ruderalis genes in them to capture the auto flowering traits. flavor and aroma should be pretty much solid as the full strains if they were bred properly at the seed bank. Do NOT get fem autos because you can't clone off these so seeding them out even manually or partially will be a necessity to keep them going. WWW.DOPE-SEEDS.COM http://dope-seeds.com/low_life_seeds.htm

I Hope this helps man! Good Luck and happy smoking!!!


----------



## newyorker (Oct 15, 2009)

cammelspit said:


> Ah, the auto flowers... They are very inconsistent in yield but if you breed for a few gens you can really increase the yield. The biggest thing is the no need for a strict lighting schedule so a first time grower might benefit from these little ladies. The AK autos and the Hindu Kush autos seem to still be the better producers of the autos that I've seen/tried. The high is good though "MAY" be slightly lower then the full strains seeing as they do have Cannabis Ruderalis genes in them to capture the auto flowering traits. flavor and aroma should be pretty much solid as the full strains if they were bred properly at the seed bank. Do NOT get fem autos because you can't clone off these so seeding them out even manually or partially will be a necessity to keep them going. WWW.DOPE-SEEDS.COM http://dope-seeds.com/low_life_seeds.htm
> 
> I Hope this helps man! Good Luck and happy smoking!!!


thanks man..worth a try next time around


----------



## OGMan (Oct 16, 2009)

newyorker said:


> thanks man..worth a try next time around


The Iranian Short Season outyields all the other autos by at least 4-1 and the potency is out of this world.


----------



## newyorker (Oct 16, 2009)

OGMan said:


> The Iranian Short Season outyields all the other autos by at least 4-1 and the potency is out of this world.


 im gonna have 2 look into that ..any one know a breeder who carrys these iranian short season??


----------



## cammelspit (Oct 16, 2009)

Dunno I get the Hindu to get over 4 feet and yield nearly as much as a full strain. Though I do put em' under 1000 watt HPS lights and have been breeding them for yield and potency, 3-4 generations.


----------



## diddydady (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey I grew some low ryder strains. What I got out of it was this strain did not like hydro. So i did not get them as big as they could have. I think that the bud was bomb. But I dont think you should think quantity at all with low ryders. My suggestion would be, get a lot of clones, let them get rooted (takes a week or so) ( then get them to a small hight like 12-20 inches), dont top them just grow a whole bunch (toping them will slow them down, and do the same thing as growing a whole bunch of clones or seeds), so flower at desired height (switch light to 12-12), Keep plants small. Keep in mind that you plants will grow 30- 50% larger during flower maybe more. 

If you are looking for a supper fast stain try this one. Fast Blast by Afropips you can find it at the trusted Attitude Seed Bank.


----------



## GHOPZZ (Feb 16, 2010)

dr. greenthumb does the iranian short season


----------



## loulou1 (Apr 15, 2010)

has anyone grown that strain indoors?


----------



## ConnManyThings (Apr 16, 2010)

Delicious La Diva is a good auto... great auto. Good 2 Great yield with a superb aroma and taste.....Growing my second batch now alongside others... a week from harvest.


----------



## i heartmj (Apr 16, 2010)

ConnManyThings said:


> Delicious La Diva is a good auto... great auto. Good 2 Great yield with a superb aroma and taste.....Growing my second batch now alongside others... a week from harvest.


can you post pics of your La Diva? I have never seen them in any grow journals.


----------



## ConnManyThings (Apr 16, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> can you post pics of your La Diva? I have never seen them in any grow journals.


Check my sig. I will be posting harvest pics in about a week.


----------



## ganjhound (Apr 18, 2010)

Anyone know what ones are best to grow in an aerogarden? Onyx from dope-seeds look good plus 2 free feminized seeds and between 25-50g on the yeild? From what I've read it's pretty potent and yealds more than you would expect.


----------



## Xcaliber (Dec 7, 2010)

auto flowerings feminized cant be cloned? why is that?


----------



## cee1230 (Dec 7, 2010)

Xcaliber said:


> auto flowerings feminized cant be cloned? why is that?


because by the time u cut the clone the plant is already flowering the clone will put all its enegy into making that 1 little bud and will not grow any bigger. u can do it but theres no point


----------



## tingpoon (Dec 7, 2010)

i have heard some amazing things about the sagarmatha stuporsonic, actually grows out some big juicy nugs for an autoflower.


----------



## rugz31 (Jan 17, 2011)

hey connmany things im also groing some la diva and i was wondering wat was your last yeild?


----------



## CONEBEAST187 (Jan 17, 2011)

iranian short season isnt a true auto anyway .... its also terrible when grow indoors 
an its ridiculously priced (to pay for the high times article/advertisement dont be fooled) 

why people bother with auto's for anything other then some easy bud to use up wasted room in a mother an clone tent ill never no , proves marketing works i guess 

growing a high yeilding strain 12/12 from seed is far better for novices it will yeild easily double any of the high yeilding auto's , it will put up with novice mistakes an alot of nute abuse compared to sensative auto's and be alot more potent smoke 

it doesnt get said alot but as far as the stealth of auto's go for alot o younger growers if you need to be hiding a grow from family or housemates etc then you shouldnt be growing at all fullstop because eventualy things will end bad


----------



## rockbud (Jan 17, 2011)

deielryder is very good!!but easyrider(auto akxlr2)is a better yeilder!


----------



## lightworker25 (Jul 3, 2011)

I heard that the grassomatic max gom a (critical mass auto x ak 47 auto) is a massive yielder and the same i heard about the big devil #2 but i have not tested either of thedm yet, but as i have grown two types of auto ak 47 hybrids i think the ak can make alot of auto`s better in both yield and effect, as long as the grower/breeder has chosen pheno with good consideration or alot of trying and failing.. i think the grassomatic max gom is a good auto as i know the critical mass is a very good yielder as a regular + same with the ak 47 but who knows before its done  i just sprouted a greenhouse green o matic. two kannabia automatica white domina, a grassomatic max gom fem, and some regular photoperiodic and feminised strains like Th seeds buku (burmese kush) and dna genetics connie chung + th seeds SAGE and a good old dinafem white widow so i got some huge plants to transplant when the autos are done  I`ll keep u posted and please feel free to let me know about cold resistant outdoors strains and high yielding autos or best of all if there is any autos out there that can have 2 months veg and then go directly to bloom automatic??? that would be perfect here up in the north of norway since i have no chance of having regular strains outdoors and the most of the autos only root for about 2,5 to 4 weeks in veg before they autobloom-- and no i can not make shade for them every night.. but autos should be possible to genetic clock them to veg for a longer time before they autoflower, aint that possible with some generations of inbreeding the various outdoors strains i end up with and let mother earth take care of the natural selection..


----------



## Fruitbat (Jul 4, 2011)

I run some autos. The Nirvana Short Riders always yield about 1 - 1 1/2 oz cured... consistently. I've grown quite a few. Very stable. Afghan Kush Ryder yielded about 2 oz cured. I'm trying some Paki Ryder next. 

You hear all sorts of BS about autos. Ignore it. They are great to grow and yield good solid smoke. Now that it's summer I've got mine outside.


----------



## IndoGrower (Jul 4, 2011)

I just got done growing Kannabia Afrodite Autoflower under 600w hps with miracle grow soil(Yes i know it sucks Im using fox farm now with grow big, tiger bloom and big bloom) Just weight it the other day, weight was 205 grams wet. was about 18 inches tall and grown in a 1 gallon pot. Had an extra pot and seed so I tried it out and stuck it in the corner of my grow tent and still did amazing. Very Very crystallized and smells kinda like peppermint mints. Only autoflower I grew other then Himayalan Blue Diesel which was done under cfls so I won't count that. Hope this helps.


----------



## PakaloloHui (Jul 4, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/3HDEv_yzP9c[/video]


----------



## sonar (Jul 4, 2011)

Pandora from Paradise seeds is by far the best auto I've grown so far. Even better than Easy Ryder. Started off a little stretchy (for an auto) but filled in nicely. I grew it along with AutoMaria II and while the AutoMaria II was garbage, the Pandora really impressed me. Picked one at 10 weeks from seed and the other at 11 weeks. I feel the extra week was worth it, but still a fine plant at 10 weeks.

Oh BTW I did these outdoors and pulled about an oz dry from each plant.


----------



## Skunknum1 (Apr 3, 2012)

yo! I have recently grown 2 pakistan ryders from world of seeds, which are auto flowering. I used a small tent, 160x160x140 which is the smallest u can buy. I grew in canna coco & vermiculite, veged for 3 weeks using a blue 160watt cfl, then i switched to a 250hps. was amzed with the results, i checked the ph every day & also kept the lights on temp 25.28 degrees, ph 5,8-6.2. they finished on week 9. total dried crop was just under 6oz. I was expecting 3 at the most, but ended up getting almost 3oz per plant. I dryed for 1 week & cured in jars for 3 weeks. now i have the most amazing smoke, very devastating. check out the picks


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 3, 2012)

I've been able to achieve 2-4 oz on Mi5 outdoors in the past, in 5 gallon pots FROM SEED using myco and rhino skin for getting that taproot deep as i can and making a massive rootball, that is the key. Short stuff Auto's are all bushy and yield quality bud, some strains are finicky and can herm but the buds at top quality.


----------



## Higzy (Aug 17, 2012)

diddydady said:


> Hey I grew some low ryder strains. What I got out of it was this strain did not like hydro. So i did not get them as big as they could have. I think that the bud was bomb. But I dont think you should think quantity at all with low ryders. My suggestion would be, get a lot of clones, let them get rooted (takes a week or so) ( then get them to a small hight like 12-20 inches), dont top them just grow a whole bunch (toping them will slow them down, and do the same thing as growing a whole bunch of clones or seeds), so flower at desired height (switch light to 12-12), Keep plants small. Keep in mind that you plants will grow 30- 50% larger during flower maybe more.
> 
> If you are looking for a supper fast stain try this one. Fast Blast by Afropips you can find it at the trusted Attitude Seed Bank.


---
Why would anyone switch their lighting schedule to 12/12 for an Autoflower??? That's ridiculous. It's an autoflower, hello!? In my experience with several different autoflower strains, a lighting schedule of 20/4 is what autoflower responds best to.


----------



## TsmokeTrain (Oct 10, 2012)

All plants grow best on 20/4, but people are still fighting the whole 18/6 & 24/7 thing. 
I'll be checking these out, thanks guys, gotta get autoflowers for the next outdoor grow, would be awesome to get 1-2 maybe even 3 harvests in one year.. if im lucky.
peace


----------



## bigskymtnguy (Apr 6, 2013)

I've grown Dr. Greenthumb's Iranian Indica (short season but not true auto). This strain will continue to grow in veg under 24/0. I have started indoors in March and cloned the Mom. Even the clones were very high yielders, 8-12 z per plant. Planted outside in early June, harvested late August. Big buds, average potency.


----------



## northeastbreedersgroup (May 29, 2014)

Could i get a big devil #2 to chuck some female pollen on another big devil#2 and several other autos and have my own feminized big devil #2 seeds & thier respective crosses ???


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 29, 2014)

Of the autos I've grown La Diva is probably the only one I'd bother with again, but probably not. None of them were very good.


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (May 31, 2014)

LaDiva was a good one. My first time with her I was getting at least an oz per plant. That's not bad for a beginning grower without any help. Soil, 5 gallon pots and basic Alaska fish emulsion for veg and TNT tomato booster for flower is all I used with tap water set out for 24hrs. The smoke was right up there with my photos that were in the tent. It's not the best pic but its the only one I have left of them. One of the two in the center is her....can't remember which.


----------



## TwooDeff425 (May 31, 2014)

I'll actually second the motion on Delicious Seeds La Diva....did that one a few years back as one of my first grows.....definitely had a really nice berry flavor and killer trichome production! not heavy on the yield but I was doing it under a 400w light and was just beginning ......definitely hope for that one!


----------



## bullwinkle60 (May 31, 2014)

The bud in my Avitar is from an Auto flower, Short Ryder from Nirvana.. Grew four, didn't weigh anything, I never do, I judge by how long my newly harvested plants keep me stoned and these were over 3 months.. I toke daily and so does my wife so I'd say over 4 0Z. Not bad for a plant that was ready in 55 days from seed.. The smoke is very stoneable,(new word I just made up meaning you will get wasted) Another favorite Auto is Afgan Ryder Kush. Not quite as fast growing as the Short Ryder but also very stoneable. Currently growing CriticalKush from Attitude. Not an auto but claims to have 25% thc content we'll,'ll see. I'm in week 3 of flowering and I must say they're looking good.Sorry no pictures but it's dark time as I'm writing this.

ps Only auto with poor yield and not very stoneable smoke was Bubblicious.I'll never grow that shit again.
And in case you are wondering I have a 5x7 tent with a 400 watt dual MH/HPS.and I use Fox Farms Ocean Forest and Fox Farm Trio of nutes..


----------



## Richard Simmons (May 31, 2014)

My favorite strain is the Jack Silver Auto


----------



## Richard Simmons (May 31, 2014)

bullwinkle60 said:


> The bud in my Avitar is from an Auto flower, Short Ryder from Nirvana.. Grew four, didn't weigh anything, I never do, I judge by how long my newly harvested plants keep me stoned and these were over 3 months.. I toke daily and so does my wife so I'd say over 4 0Z. Not bad for a plant that was ready in 55 days from seed.. The smoke is very stoneable,(new word I just made up meaning you will get wasted) Another favorite Auto is Afgan Ryder Kush. Not quite as fast growing as the Short Ryder but also very stoneable. Currently growing CriticalKush from Attitude. Not an auto but claims to have 25% thc content we'll,'ll see. I'm in week 3 of flowering and I must say they're looking good.Sorry no pictures but it's dark time as I'm writing this.
> 
> ps Only auto with poor yield and not very stoneable smoke was Bubblicious.I'll never grow that shit again.
> And in case you are wondering I have a 5x7 tent with a 400 watt dual MH/HPS.and I use Fox Farms Ocean Forest and Fox Farm Trio of nutes..


Your avatar is pretty phallic, I dig it.


----------



## TonightYou (May 31, 2014)

Unless that's the only way to go, maybe late season or something, I see no purpose for autos when a timer and a bit more time will yield one some amazing smoke (breeder dependent of course). Wasted space in my tent on two autos, never again. Bird seed. I know a grower who grows autos due to (his misconception, imo) time. Really he'd be better off with just fems and not doing a perpetual due to lack of clone space. I haven't enjoyed an auto that comes close to what most growers have. Quality is inconsistent, listed times are inconsistent and yield is variable. Always something 'off' with the high. Unless you absolutely have to, just grow photo plants. You will be much happier with your results. Best of luck either way.


----------



## northeastbreedersgroup (May 31, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Unless that's the only way to go, maybe late season or something, I see no purpose for autos when a timer and a bit more time will yield one some amazing smoke (breeder dependent of course). Wasted space in my tent on two autos, never again. Bird seed. I know a grower who grows autos due to (his misconception, imo) time. Really he'd be better off with just fems and not doing a perpetual due to lack of clone space. I haven't enjoyed an auto that comes close to what most growers have. Quality is inconsistent, listed times are inconsistent and yield is variable. Always something 'off' with the high. Unless you absolutely have to, just grow photo plants. You will be much happier with your results. Best of luck either way.


Autos def aint all theyre cracked up to be but if i could breed me some auto seeds all the local newb caregivers will buy the shit out of em ! Far as im concerned junk is all autos are , photo fems are way better seeds being better than clones of course


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 1, 2014)

northeastbreedersgroup said:


> Autos def aint all theyre cracked up to be but if i could breed me some auto seeds all the local newb caregivers will buy the shit out of em ! Far as im concerned junk is all autos are , photo fems are way better seeds being better than clones of course


 I do find it weird that care givers are growing it. The guy I know is a "care giver" growing autos.. I don't get it. Now I'm a tad younger than some of you folks, and I'm not sure of the validity of the claim, but people always reminisce about some old sativas. Sativas that are hard to find now, and due to breeding (perhaps poorly), we've lost collectively good genetics, or at least narrowed the availability. Breeding autos into the gene pool all over the place probably isn't the best of ideas. Just an opinion.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 1, 2014)

I don't worry about auto's ruining the mj gene pool, TY. We both have enough beans to last this lifetime, and regs to make more if supply lines were ever cut off [ highly doubtful ]. 

For some reason, and I don't know any more than you do, lots of auto growers are very happy w/ what they grow and smoke. I say it's time to live and let live, smoke and let smoke.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 1, 2014)

No you are right. And live and let live. I just don't get the appeal, particularly after having smoked a few and grown a couple. Between a lesser high, not being able to clone, and always reliant on beans, I don't get the appeal. I do wish however everyone has a good and successful grow, regardless of genetics.


----------



## Da Mann (Jun 1, 2014)

I have grown a lot of Autos. The constancy is not good yet on most strains. The quality is there but the growth patterns are all over the place.The most consistent strain I ever have grown is the Royal Queen AK-47. In 1 gal smart pots they will always grow 42-48 inches. I have got close to a pound a plant. I know that sounds like B/S but it is true. The top colas are the size of 40 oz beer cans. I had a top cols on one weigh 14 oz wet. These plants take the shape of a candelabra. There are many things that effect autos. Temp is the biggest thing that I have found to influence size and yield. Well a lot of things do but that and keep your water cool with a airstone going. Well to much to tell here. But they will get like I said about 4 ft of plant that get 21/2 ft across and side buds are as big as regular size beer cans. A bit more info. I usually grow 5 at a time. On top is a 8 bulb T5 HO and on both sides i have a 4 tube T5. Running apx 8oo watts. The smell of this stuff is so sweet. And it will lay you out.It sucks because I have things I like better then the AK Strain.


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Jun 1, 2014)

Richard Simmons said:


> Your avatar is pretty phallic, I dig it.


You know to tell you the truth I never looked at it that way but since you mentioned it you are absolutely 100% correct.
You must have a dirty mind,,just kidding, what you have are good logical thinking and honed observational skills. 
I once took an English class in college and the prof thought lots of objects used in everyday advertising were phallic symbols.. And she was right when you really looked.Of course this had nothing to do with the class which was about persuasive writing.However it was interesting, plus I liked fantasizing about her after that. Thought she was really horny.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 2, 2014)

1 lb from 1 gallon pot? No way I believe that. What kind of system are you using that you are growing in 1 gallon pots but have a reservoir to keep cool? 

I've found AK builds a tolerance retarded quick, that's why I stopped growing it. Before I was done a jar I'd be smoking a G at a time just to get right, that and it tastes like cigarettes after like 2 weeks. Compared to the OG Grape Krypt I've been smoking on for months and still getting right blazed.

Could you post some pictures of your grows? I have a really hard time believing you are getting 1lb plants from a 1gallon pot with 800 watts in t5's. Maybe I misunderstood, if you aren't bullshitting maybe I got something to learn


----------



## Banana444 (Jun 2, 2014)

Im running a couple autos in my cerrent grow. Magnum auto from Buddha seeds. Not much info onthe net about this strain but it recomends not to grow indoors because of the size that they get too. And it says they can get to a pound a plant outdoors. Well I have 3 in 15 gal pots with super soil in a 5x5x7 1000w. With a few more others in there as well.


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 2, 2014)

bullwinkle60 said:


> You know to tell you the truth I never looked at it that way but since you mentioned it you are absolutely 100% correct.
> You must have a dirty mind,,just kidding, what you have are good logical thinking and honed observational skills.
> I once took an English class in college and the prof thought lots of objects used in everyday advertising were phallic symbols.. And she was right when you really looked.Of course this had nothing to do with the class which was about persuasive writing.However it was interesting, plus I liked fantasizing about her after that. Thought she was really horny.


Did you hit it? I would have tried!


----------



## northeastbreedersgroup (Jun 2, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I do find it weird that care givers are growing it. The guy I know is a "care giver" growing autos.. I don't get it. Now I'm a tad younger than some of you folks, and I'm not sure of the validity of the claim, but people always reminisce about some old sativas. Sativas that are hard to find now, and due to breeding (perhaps poorly), we've lost collectively good genetics, or at least narrowed the availability. Breeding autos into the gene pool all over the place probably isn't the best of ideas. Just an opinion.


I wont breed auto genes into photo plants , but a ton of caregivers use em opposed to takin cuttings off a fem photo plant


----------



## northeastbreedersgroup (Jul 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I do find it weird that care givers are growing it. The guy I know is a "care giver" growing autos.. I don't get it. Now I'm a tad younger than some of you folks, and I'm not sure of the validity of the claim, but people always reminisce about some old sativas. Sativas that are hard to find now, and due to breeding (perhaps poorly), we've lost collectively good genetics, or at least narrowed the availability. Breeding autos into the gene pool all over the place probably isn't the best of ideas. Just an opinion.


Dude , Colombian Gold , Punta Roja , OG Chocolate Thai , Purple Thai , Limon Verde , & too many other Landraces are long gone from the cannabis genepool & its extremely depressing


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 12, 2014)

northeastbreedersgroup said:


> Dude , Colombian Gold , Punta Roja , OG Chocolate Thai , Purple Thai , Limon Verde , & too many other Landraces are long gone from the cannabis genepool & its extremely depressing


Well, even though I'm an indica guy as I love the pain killing and sleep inducing strains, I have found that I really do enjoy sativa leaning plants for the day time. 
So I'm popping malawi and I've got Bangi Haze which are pure sativas. Should be interesting. As long as I've got a knockout night smoke, and I'm still waiting for space to sex some maple leaf indica, PCK, I may find a couple more good indicas for night. Right now my go to night strain is SSDD (always a clone of her in flower, and she is my headstash stuff...none goes out the door anymore), so that base is covered, but I love the hunt and exploration.


----------



## northeastbreedersgroup (Jul 17, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Well, even though I'm an indica guy as I love the pain killing and sleep inducing strains, I have found that I really do enjoy sativa leaning plants for the day time.
> So I'm popping malawi and I've got Bangi Haze which are pure sativas. Should be interesting. As long as I've got a knockout night smoke, and I'm still waiting for space to sex some maple leaf indica, PCK, I may find a couple more good indicas for night. Right now my go to night strain is SSDD (always a clone of her in flower, and she is my headstash stuff...none goes out the door anymore), so that base is covered, but I love the hunt and exploration.


I Love Indicas


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Feb 6, 2016)

Anyone have some updated info on good autos?


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 6, 2016)

tannersmokin247 said:


> Anyone have some updated info on good autos?


Just grew out cream of the crop cash crop and auto purple kush. Yielded decent. Smokes good. Tastes good. Not the heaviest though, but good for daytime.





5oz off three in 85 days from seed. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Feb 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Just grew out cream of the crop cash crop and auto purple kush. Yielded decent. Smokes good. Tastes good. Not the heaviest though, but good for daytime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Which is that in the pic?


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 6, 2016)

That's both lol.




coc





auto purple.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Feb 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That's both lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quality looks pretty good


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 6, 2016)

tannersmokin247 said:


> Quality looks pretty good


Good bag appeal and smell on both. Just not as heavy as some of the photos I grow lol. I grow very sleepy strains a lot of the time though so that's not saying they don't get the job done lol. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 6, 2016)

fully cured. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Mar 15, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Good bag appeal and smell on both. Just not as heavy as some of the photos I grow lol. I grow very sleepy strains a lot of the time though so that's not saying they don't get the job done lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn quality looks good, that the COC?


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 15, 2016)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> Damn quality looks good, that the COC?


Yeah.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Mar 15, 2016)

What seed bank/ breeder you get her from?


----------

